# Schon installierte Abhängigkeiten brauchen manuelles unmask

## k-b

Irgendwie hab ich mir die Useflags zerwürfelt.

Ich nutze KDE 4.2 und damit einhergehend habe ich mir nach diesem Tutorial auch diese Datei runtergeladen die in package.keywords reinkam um das ganze KDE-Zeugs freizuschalten: http://rafb.net/p/g4Tklu93.html

Jetzt wollte ich ein emerge -uDnva world machen und musste nach und nach folgende Sachen in die package.keywords eintragen (und bin damit noch net fertig! Aber dann wars mir zu blöd, weil ich eher die Ursache bekämpfen müsste).

#>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2 

#>=x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0

#>=sys-apps/sandbox-1.3.8 

#>=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5

#>=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

#>=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

#>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4

#>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 

#>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 

#>=media-libs/mesa-7.3

#>=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

#>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0

#>=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5

#>=x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3

#>=x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

#>=x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5

#>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4

#>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

#>=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

Weiß auch nicht, was ich da mit meinen Use-Flags gemacht habe.

USE="oscar msn  visualisation symlink -kdeprefix mysql  kdeprefix sasl hal acpi apm laptop qt3support mmx sse sse2 multilib nls dbus jpeg pdf png svg X opengl branding zsh-completion bash-completion vim-syntax kdehiddenvisibilitz kdeenablefinal xulrunner truetype aac ogg sdl theora threads vorbis x264 flac nsplugin webkit xvid -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

zwischenzeitlich drin hatte ich noch :mng ebmedded java6 pulseaudio

aber selbst wenn die raus genommen sind, dann muss ich mich noch um die abhängigkeiten kümmern..

Selbst wenn ich nur okular installieren will.

Wie kann man ran gehen, dieses Problem zu lösen?Last edited by k-b on Sat Mar 07, 2009 12:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau dir mal autounmask an. 

Aber generell: Was haben die USE Flags mit einem KDE Update, wo nicht alle Abhängigkeiten unmasked sind, zutun?

Tobi

----------

## k-b

Ja an was kann es denn sonst liegen, dass ich zum teil Sachen unmasken muss die ich davor nicht unmasken musste. 

Ich habe im obigen Beispiel nur igendwann aufgehört, da ich es nicht als sinnvoll fand, da es ja vielleicht an was anderem liegt!

aktuelles Beispiel:

```
sudo emerge -avnDut world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/mesa-7.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.6" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kblocks-4.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## Max Steel

kde4 benötigt eine neuere X Version die noch masked sind, als kde3, soweit ich weiß.

----------

## k-b

Ja!  Aber ich habe ja nur KDE 4.2 installiert. Das System ist noch richtig jung!  :Smile: 

Deshalb wundert es mich, dass das er jetzt gebraucht wird. Das einzige, was ich für kde4 nachträglich (außer der datei) noch unmasken musste war:

```
>=dev-util/cmake-2.6.2

>=dev-libs/libical-0.43

>=x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4

```

BTW: Ist es überhaupt richtig alles mit >= zu unmasken? Dann komme ich ja nie von gemaskten packages weg  :Sad:  Sollte ich da eher = nehmen?

----------

## mv

 *k-b wrote:*   

> Sollte ich da eher = nehmen?

 

Nein, dann bekommst Du Sicherheitsupdates nicht mit. Schau lieber nach dem Syncen mit eix-test-obsolete o.ä. nach, ob Du einen Eintrag entfernen solltest.

----------

## k-b

Ah  - okay! Vielen dank  :Smile: 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein ursprüngliches Problem lösen  :Wink: 

----------

